# ¿Que revista de electronica recomiendan?



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 12, 2009)

Tengo varias dudas y tambien tengo un amigo que colecciona muchas revistas que a veces he escanneado para compartir con mis alumnos de electronica.

Me surgen estas dudas:
¿Cual consideran la mejor?
¿Cual es la que debo usar para proyectos?
¿Porque la revista Saber Electronica, no sirve?
¿Porque la de Resistor tiene fallas a proposito?
¿Cual es el pro y el contra de la revista Elektor?

Gracias, es para orientarme ya que este foro es sobre electronica en especialidad


----------



## sephirot (Jul 12, 2009)

Yo personalmente me quedo con Elektor, aunque hay que reconocer que ya no es lo que era. He tenido ocasión de ver revistas de hace años y tenían muchos más proyectos didácticos y artículos que las de ahora.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jul 12, 2009)

Enigma,visita http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...-ucontrol-descargas-de-ejemplares-publicados/


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jul 12, 2009)

Para mi el problema con algunos proyectos de elektor es que  algunos integrados son medio esotericos para las tiendas locales, son dificiles de encontrar, pero en general me quedo con elektor.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 12, 2009)

porque saber electronica no sirve? yo tengo algunas y los proyectos y notas estan interesante, pero no se dejen seducir por la publicidad, tengan cuidado


----------



## crimson (Jul 12, 2009)

Yo extraño las 73's, CQ y QST de los 70's y 80's. ¡Todo se podía hacer! ¡No había que programar nada! ¡Los impresos y los integrados eran como para un ser humano! Tengo los CDs de las Elektor, los de los años 82 hasta el noventaypico son buenísimos. Después empezaron con las placas extrañas (para ellos en Europa no había problema, pedís el kit y listo), cada vez más integrados extraños e incomprables por aquí en el Sur. Con respecto a "Saber Electrónica" el tema es que son una Editorial: o sea, que venden revistas, o sea que cuando tienen que hacer un cierre y no tienen material suficiente para llenar la revista empiezan con los inventos chinos con "Livegüire" y demás macanas que nunca han sido armadas. Eso es lo que les quita puntos. En cambio, hay muchos artículos "de autor" en los que el que escribe es el que sabe del tema, sea en reparaciones, teoría, radiofrecuencia, etc.etc que son muy buenos, ... pero pocos. Ahora leo ucontrol, que me paraca buenísima. Saludos C


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 13, 2009)

Gracias por el dato entonces solo hay que construir proyectos en los que yo tenga algo de idea que puede ser si algo falla...


----------



## eduardocar288 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola a todos, la revista elektor me parece mejor que saber, la cual tambien tiene una versión brasilera.
De elektor he armado un trasmisor - receptor con el 3750, y un transistor que costó conseguir, pero funcionó. Hablo de los noventa, ahora no estoy comprando revistas a pesar del encanto que tienen.
También extraño la que venía con forma de diario, Radio y televisión practica, muy didactica! Y la revista lupin , con su formato tan peculiar, de ahí arme mi primer radio con un sintonizador de papel de aluminio.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fabiandp (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola, a mi me gustaba comprar la revista de saber electronica, antes habia muchos proyectos sencillos que construir, actualmente tambien hay buenos proyectos pero lo que detesto y me hizo ya no seguirla comprando es la cantidad tan grande de anuncios publicitarios que en los mismos articulos se realiza (y aun mas en su web).
Ahora cuando tengo tiempo prefiero consultar a esta pagina y a san google si quiero construir un proyecto o ver un tema. Lo mejor de todo es que no desembolsas en la información. Aunque en ocasiones compro la revista "electronica y servicio" que es mas especializada en temas.


----------



## gasnalu (Dic 13, 2010)

Pareciera como que las revistas de electronica, eran mejores hace un par de años atras y mas para los que tenemos mas de 30. El tema es que aparecieron como dijeron por ahi circuitos integrados programables (llamese microcontroladores) que revolucionaron la electronica, es decir hoy en dia el que compra una revista elektor tiene que ir sabiendo que va a tener que programar pics ha no ser que lo compre ya  programado, en cambio antes se hacia todo con componentes discretos, inclusive hoy en dia las revistas publican muchos circuitos con tegnologia SMD que en muchos paises de latinoamerica no son accesibles, en fin todo cambio provoca un nuevo desafio y para los que compramos revistas de electronica hoy en dia no nos queda otra que aceptarlo y resolverlo con el conocimiento.


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 14, 2010)

bueno...puede ser que para aquellos que se estan formando no ayude mucho...

particularmente me quedo con Elektor y Electronica fácil (que de facil no tiene jajaja )
y en realidad como tenog algunos volumenes viejos que hablan de las "nuevas tecnologias" (en ese momento...IC's y demaces) te explica bien.bien como funcionan....

y las mas nuevas incluyen circuitos medios complijitos pero el tema de la programacion tambien te viene en la revista...lo malo es que si no entendes ni pepa...no sabes como arreglar la falla 

fijense en este hilo...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bajar-revistas-electronica-11571/


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola:

Yo no catalogaria las revistas, si no al lector, una manera que utilizo desde hace años es verlas en el Kiosko y al final comprar la que mas me guste y se adapte a mis conocimientos/necesidades.
Por ejemplo la de Elektor esta muy bien paro tiene grandes inconvenientes, y es que siempre utilizan para los montajes interesantes componentes que en la mayoria de los poaises no se encuentran, creando un ambiente de confusion y frustracion importante en los lectores por la imposibilidad de realizar dichos montajes. Si compras el KIT que ellos venden te sale demasiado caro, y hoy por ejemplo los equipos de test de laboratorio no son tan caros como hace años, etando al alcance de muchos bolsillos que hace años era impensable, con lo que en lo referente a los montajes que publica Elector como equipos de medida y test para mi estan de mas por las razones descritas.
Las demas revistas quizas esten a un nivel mas estandar y sean masticables por la mayoria aunque quizas el equipo tecnico que revisa los montajes no sea tan "tecnico" como los de Elektor, pero eso quizas despierte aun mas la curiosidad y el afan por solucionar problemas que a ellos se les pasan.

Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 16, 2010)

enigmaelectronica dijo:


> Tengo varias dudas y tambien tengo un amigo que colecciona muchas revistas que a veces he escanneado para compartir con mis alumnos de electronica.
> 
> Me surgen estas dudas:
> ¿Cual consideran la mejor?
> ...



bueno...son varias preguntas...jajaaa
1-Los mejores son los libros teoricos,con eso ,casi no necesitas mas.(hay que aprenderlos bien ,eso si)
2-Usa la que te paresca  mejor,pero haste cargo !!
( Las revistas estan hechas por editoriales , donde lo primero es vender,despues lo demas.)
3-Para mi sirve,segun que busca cada lector y cuanto sepa.
4-Me ha pasado toda la vida de encontrarme con circuitos con errores, eso ,para mi,
permite que no te duermas y vayas a los libros serios.(es decir, aprender bien la teoria)
5-Desconosco los pro y contras...


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 4, 2011)

Me gustaba Saber Electronica cuando el editor era Newton C Braga, despues la calidad empezo a decaer, aunque el punto que siempre le ha favorecido: los componentes son faciles de conseguir.

Si hablamos de libros serios: los publicados por Cekit son muy buenos.


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Feb 4, 2011)

Una Revista que segui bastante en su tiempo, y que me parecia excelente era Electronica & Computadores, de la editorial colombiana CEKIT. Muy buenos proyectos, casi todos con componentes discretos y faciles de conseguir, abundante información teorica para entender el funcionamiento, articulos tecnicos que hasta el dia de hoy me son utiles, buena calidad del papel, y no se repetian los proyectos, como en saber electronica, que cada tanto refritaban los montajes


----------



## zxcv (Abr 23, 2011)

la mejor revista es saber electronica!!!!!!!!!


----------



## http (Abr 24, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> bueno...son varias preguntas...jajaaa
> 1-Los mejores son los libros teoricos,con eso ,casi no necesitas mas.(hay que aprenderlos bien ,eso si)
> 2-Usa la que te paresca  mejor,pero haste cargo !!
> ( Las revistas estan hechas por editoriales , donde lo primero es vender,despues lo demas.)
> ...



una pregunta. que libro recomendas? 
en el colegio leia bastante el boylestad y el Malvino.(nunca lo termine) despues lo quise comprar pero no los consegui.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2011)

elektor ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sin ningun lugar a dudas


----------



## crimson (Abr 24, 2011)

Elektor, pero las del principio, del '82 al '90 más o menos. donde se podía armar algo... hoy en día son todos PICs y micros extraños, imposibles de armar para un hobbysta del cuarto mundo. Yo soy fana de la revista '73s (la de Wayne Green) también de esos años, todas cosas prácticas... Saludos C


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2011)

bueno con los pic me las arreglo ,pero coincido las mejores son las viejas,ademas se consiguen en pdf 
en 4shared (todas las revistas viejas,pero muy practicas)


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2011)

Señore aun quedan muchas buenas revistas, la edición Uk de Elektor es muy recomendable y de la viejitas obvio mucho mejor, en el caso de revistas vintaje Raido Electronics, Popular Electronics..
Radio Plans era una muy buen magazine de electrónica muy recomendalbe
Nueva Electrónica, de las viejitas mejor, varia mucho según la edición, lás más conocidad la edición española, la francesa y la italiana....

Revistas más modernas y que te podes suscribir online tenes 
Aparte de Elektor, esta Nuts & Bolts, Circuit Cellar, la muy pero muy buena publicación inglesa EPE(Everyda Practical Electronics), Silicon Chip solo por mencionarte algunas hay muchas más y son muy recomedables
Si te suscribis a estas revistas tenes acceso a las revistas viejas en forma gratuita y a descuentos en publcaciones especiales de las mismas 

Yo recibo mensualmente unos 20 revistas diferentes, que me permiten concocer lo último de la electrónica y tener una variada gama de montajes que sirven de mucho, en el dia a dia

Hya otras para hobbistas pero ahora no recuerdo el nombre, ni bien me fijo lo subo


----------



## matrix01 (Jul 9, 2011)

hay una revista que es gratuita llamada el diodo zener , y parece estar bien yo tengo 5 pero aun no me las he leido a he echado un vistazo por encima y tienen buena pinta. matrix01 http://www.eldiodozener.com.ar/


----------



## zxcv (Jul 15, 2011)

la mejor es saber electronica seguida elektor. se que la primera revista tiene fallas, que algunos circuitos son repetidos pero son sensacionales


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2011)

nooooooooooooooooo
Saber electrónika no le llega ni al piso que pisa Elecktor bajo todo punto de vista, tiene un nivel muy por encima en todos los renglones

En este pais hubo muchisimas publicaciones de electronica, las habia mensuales, quincenales y semanales, yo en particular compraba la totalidad de ellas,  y cuando podia popular electronics, radioelectronics, que eran americanas, la elektor inglesa, la eletronica práctica francesa y luego la edición española y la eleckor española de siempre.

A ninguna de las otras publicaciones argentinas, saber electronica la supero, es puro mercantilismo, de tnato en tanto aglo que puede interesar, pero muy mediocre desde el punto de vista didactico

Empezando por los desvarios de Picerno de llamar a las fuentes conmutadas o swiching pulsadas

o al tradrucr home thetrea como teatro del hojar,(si bien literalmente seria asi, resulta ser que los cines en usa estan en teatros, y cuando nosotros decimos vamos al cine ellos dicen vamos al theatro, mientras que nostros separamos por lo tanto home thetre es cine casero o cine para la casa, o mejor cinr horgareño) 

Para explicar ciertos temas se toma varias publicaciones, hay un tema que se publico, con demostraciones  simulaciones pero la mayoria de los jovenes no lo entendian, entonces tome el mismo tema explicado por el ing Rolando ferrari, con uno cuanttos dibujos y en tres carillas, y lo entendieron de una, sin que necesitarn explicacion adicional


El nivel de Elektor esta por encima de nuestro mercaod, tengo la edicon española desde el número uno


Actualmente recibo EPE,(everyday practique electronics inglesa muy buna) siliconchip, nut and bolts,  silicon valley, las edicones inglesas, española y alemana de elektor, tan solo por mencionar algunas de las tantas 

y saber electronica es una verdadera vergüenza. 

En las publciaciones nacionale ss aprnedia y mucho, en ellas se formaron varias generaciones de técnicos y hoy en dia ane esa carencia y el echo de no querer leer un alto porcentaje de "técnicos "  son muy limitados


----------



## crimson (Jul 16, 2011)

Un amigo me decía que "Argentina es un país en vías de subdesarrollo..." y tiene razón, cada año que pasa estamos peor en nivel general. Yo tengo revistas "Radio Chassis" del '50 y del '60 y pico y son excelentes, tenían de todo, hasta matemática elemental aplicada a la radio, y ves lo que hay ahora en el país y es realmente lamentable. Y de Elektor la macana es que dejó de ser para seres humanos, todo SMD y PICs, poco para el experimentador de carne y hueso. En fin... *siempre podremos estar peor...* (no digan que no soy optimista) Saludos C


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 16, 2011)

Elektor si sos un medio ingeniero con acceso a costosos kits, coincido con los colegas, los ejemplares viejos eran una delicia inigualable, hoy te dan cosas todas integradas y a comprar kits.

Saber Electronica, coincido con los colegas, las viejas ediciones eran aceptablemente buenas y si eras principiante no te perdías y si eras mas o menos avanzado siempre habia algo para masticar, hoy Saber Electrónica, *para mí*, es una basura que dan ganas de llorar, errores de impresión, errores de diagramacion, errores de transcripcion, articulos inconclusos, rellenan con cualquier porquería las ediciones, me duele en el alma ver lo que hicieron con esa revista.
El editor historico era el Ingeniero Vallejo que cumplia un trabajo digno.

Consejo, libros dedicados a temas puntuales que te interesen te daran mas satisfacción o cientos de horas de internet puede ser bueno, pero tiene sus limitaciones.

*crimson*, 1000 % de acuerdo, nada que agregar.

Edit:
Volvi para poner que es una verguenza impresentable Saber Electronica, un robo descarado, me duele en el alma y me da rabia sorda lo que hicieron de ella, no se cual es la idea detras de este engendro que venden, juro que cada revista que compre tiene menos valor que un rollo de papel higienico, aun asi no me quise convencer y cada 4 meses segui comprando alguna por algun tema, la ultima que compre fue la del escaner para OBD2, se me caian las lagrimas, hoguera,  plaza publica, piedra en mano.....


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2011)

Hasta mediados de los 70's era una potencia en latinoamerica.

Acas se fabricaba de todo, las radios portatiles, los tv, combinados y muchos otros equipos eran fabricados integramente en argentina, siendo sus componentes también de fabricación nacional, resistencis, capacitores, potenciometros, parlantes, bobinas transformadores, transistores, diodos, yugos, flybacks, tubos de vacio , TRC, se fabricaba incluso instrumental de buena factura

En esa epoca las coasa lucian orgullosamente IA(Industria Argentina) si hasta hubo un conjunto que se llamo Industria Nacional.

Se hicieron el Chokon, Zarate, el tune subfluvial, las estaciones terrenas, las centrales atómicas el puente zarate brazo largo las grandes presas sobre el parana y con capitales nacionales

Luego vino la debacle tanto ecónomica como la de las personas, y tiene más vigencia que nunca siglo 20 cambalache

Hoy se apuesta a la mediocridad de las masas para manejarlas, y se presentan como buenos y si no los elegis sos el enemigo, hoy se vive una tiranai encubierta, y crecer? no para que? si educas al pueblo luego no lo manejas más, lección aprendida de los 70's de terror


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 16, 2011)

la saber electronica tiene o tenia muchos errores ,se sigue editando???
saludos de su majestad


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 17, 2011)

Ahora que dicen de las nuevas como ucontrol made in Argentina


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2011)

me voy a poner al tanto¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ es que e estado legos de la civilizacion ,anoto ucontrol ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 17, 2011)

Saber Electronica se sigue editando, es un pedazo de papel con cosas mal rejuntadas.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 25, 2011)

enlace
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Revista_ucontrol
si quieren ver las siguientes revistas y descargar todas vayan al enlace 
PD. es libre no exixte prohibicion


----------



## pandacba (Jul 25, 2011)

La U-Control deberia editarse en papel, tiene cosas muy concretas y serias con un enfoque muy adecuado y con temas y propuestas alctuales, de vanguardia y que interesan a la mayoria de los usuarios.

Se abordan los temas de una manera clara y concisa y la verdad que ninguna de ellas tiene desperdicio, lo unico lamentable es que no salga con la asiduidad que deseariamos


----------

